# Mouse-Mice-Rats!



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Here is my latest youtube wednesday tutorial, these little guys are awesome and get one heck of a reaction from guests.
if you havent seen it then check out my channel


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow. Great job with those guys! They look amazing!


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Might I recommend that you show a finished one before I spend 20 minutes watching you build one?


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I adore the variety of materials you use, and the things that you think of. I respect your ability to think outside the box - truly inspiring. And yes, I do think you should add the mice.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

"Might I recommend that you show a finished one before I spend 20 minutes watching you build one?" 
Why?


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

AWESOME video!! Very inspiring.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Allen H said:


> "Might I recommend that you show a finished one before I spend 20 minutes watching you build one?"
> Why?


Because when someone sees how delightfully creepy/scary/wonderful the finished product is, they are more apt to set aside time to watch a long video


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> Because when someone sees how delightfully creepy/scary/wonderful the finished product is, they are more apt to set aside time to watch a long video


Eh, I've learned to watch any video Allen puts out. It's always been worth it in the past, no matter the length.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Allen H said:


> "Might I recommend that you show a finished one before I spend 20 minutes watching you build one?"
> Why?


5 minutes in...."wire and hot glue...seriously??? you're telling me he actually made a how to on this? "

later...."dryer lint???? I want my time back"

Last 3 minutes...."Holy smoke! Look at the dead mouse!!!"

Allen...love your videos...very entertaining and informative. (Your corpsing method would get my vote for "how-to of the year" if there was such a contest)


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Its all digital- At any point in time leap to the end and see what it looks like. My plan on these is to make the library of how to videos. If in the future someone want to make something then they can quickly search and find my how to (Im very careful with the names of the videos for searchability). 
I suppose I could start showing the finish, but I think it flows better with the current structure. I do not like editing, so they are as close to real time as I can get them.
And a big thanks you to those who have said such kind things about my videos, I know they wont appeal to everyone, but I try to keep them entertaining and informative.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

LOL, Haunters have no patience.

Great stuff Allen, this is a must try. I may even use the method to redo all the rubber ones I have. Giving them a more realistic look.


----------



## Coach (Oct 12, 2006)

Dryer lint, DRYER LINT. Man how twisted are you folks. Talk about out of the box thinking.

I can't wait to watch more of your vids.

Thanks
-Harry


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Excellent videos Allen!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Sep 23, 2010)

cool mouse


----------



## Beforedawn (May 29, 2009)

I have to watch this..I have a bucket full of dryer lint in my laundry room right now


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

what an origional idea!!! they look great


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

That mouse was cute, but definitely not a New York mouse...
Now my wife will really think I lost it when I start my lint collection... 
Thanks Allen your vids are the best. Thank goodness for subtitles....
I have to tell you that my corpsed blucky using your method was a big hit!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"Daddy! *I* want a dryer lint mouse and I want one NOW!" 

Does the mouse sit on your LINTEL??


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Allen, are you a native Texan? I'm searching for the Texas twang...

and here's a link for flesh colored hot glue sticks! http://www.artsanctum.biz/RubbaDubDubGlueSticks.htm


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I was raised in MD actually, then moved to FL for 10ish years and now Texas. I have always had family here.
And I just ordered some flesh colored glue sticks!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow! Lots of hard work and time spent on your products! Nice work Allen!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Computer is down...have to use hubbys work computer and with all the government downloads, security measures, etc, I can't watch the video. I heard from Blackcat that they are AWESOME...I guess I'll have to ask her to show me the ones she made from your tutorial.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Awesome, cant wait to sink my teeth into this video a little later. I was wondering if using dryer lint would work too for the fur (cheap and always available.) sorry if someone mentioned this already.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Dryer lint is the fur., watch the vid, lol


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Allen, I made a few of these, and I have to tell you that they taste nothing like the pet store mice I buy occasionally. They almost taste like dryer lint and hot glue.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

As always, a great how-to Allen. I too love the materials that you use to create something out of nothing. Looks great!


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Love the mice! have you ever made snakes? I'd like to see that!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Plastic Ninja said:


> Eh, I've learned to watch any video Allen puts out. It's always been worth it in the past, no matter the length.


 I second that motion!!!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

As usual, a fun and creative video Allen.
If I might make a suggestion for the mice and rats, try using a small piece of tubing to create the eyes (if you want them to be open). By impressing the end of the tiny tubing into the head where you want an eye to be, it creates a small, round hemisphere in the head. If you want or need longer pointy ears, you can use the same tube to form the hot glue around. If you want to form the eyes afterwards, you can heat the tube with the candle, or even on the tip of the glue gun. For forming the fingers/toes, you might try a hair comb, and using that to rake the paws to create the fingers. You can choose the size comb or the gap between the teeth to set the width of the fingers.

Besides showing the finished product(s) first, I'd also show a list of all the tools and materials used in the project.
While most of us here viewing the videos tend to know something fun is coming, for newbies or just general public who go searching or just happen to trip upon a "how to" it gives them them the incentive to sit through the whole video. The clearly printed list makes it easier for those who have a tougher time hearing or understanding what's being said.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

So I tried one of these (failed miserably) and burnt my self badly, I can sue you, correct?

Just kidding, though I did fail badly. :lol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Watching this I wasn't sure what to expect or how it would come out, but damn that looks like a dead mouse. Ick  Thanks for the how-to Allen!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

As usual you make it look so effortless. Thanks again!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Was that dryer lint? If so, I have never looked at that sheet of stuff and thought "I'll make a mouse." How do people come up with ideas like this?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

aquariumreef said:


> So I tried one of these (failed miserably) and burnt my self badly, I can sue you, correct?
> 
> Just kidding, though I did fail badly. :lol:


:jol: Can I chime in here for Allen? Said in my best old man china voice, "Grasshopper, when you can snatch the pebble from my hand..it will be time for you to create a dryer lint mouse using hot glue...practice Grasshopper, practice...patience is a virtue you must master....."


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool video. And that is why I say the yard haunter is as good as any pro haunter. We can make something out of anything. Nice work.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Have you ever watched Allen with a heat gun? I think he's flame retardant... I also think he can make mac and cheese scarry!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice video. I Love the price! Great work.


----------



## katemsingleton (Jun 28, 2012)

AllanH - I love all your videos and I think this mouse is great! I was most surprised at the end when I saw him looking dead upside down though, since the vid was titled "making a mouse." Once I saw how matted the dryer lint fur could look and the rigor mortis effect... it REALLY takes on a new style as a DEAD mouse, instead of just a creepy mouse eating cheese in a scene. I love it!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Jul 12, 2009)

kprimm said:


> Very cool video. And that is why I say the yard haunter is as good as any pro haunter. We can make something out of anything. Nice work.


Allen is a pro haunter, with the mindset of a home haunter. And a heart of gold for sharing all his fantastic ideas with the rest of us, on Youtube and the various haunt sites. Most people who come up with things like that would sell the finished products or how-tos. But Allen provides all his know-how for free. Ask a question and he'll come up with an answer for you.

We all need to chip in and buy him a new car or something.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Very cool..I can do that with my hot glue skelly bats ..thanks for idea....
ohh and i can get all kinds of fur from my taxidermist friend woohoo..


----------

